# I Bought A Puppy (I Think)



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

So...after a lot of back and forth and looking at this breeder and that breeder and meeting litters, I have made a deposit on a male from a litter that I have anticipated for a year. I know a couple of adult dogs from this breeder and love their temperaments. 

This will be my first full WL pup. I am hoping to do some rally and nose work and would like to work on therapy dog skills. I am teaching in a partial hospitalization program for ages 12-17 and the company had plans for pet therapy, but confidentiality made it impossible to bring in someone from outside. So I am hoping that my pup can fill that spot. 

The breeder will pick the best match for me, given my needs (including the therapy dog goal). There are four males in this litter, so I am hoping that one of them will be a match.

I am super excited to have another GSD, and super stressed about having a puppy again. My husband is not pleased, but I know my heart. 
Sheilah


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We brought our puppy home Dec. 26th. I had said, I love my German Shepherds but no more. Never say never, I was so worried but he is retired and I work at home now so it's been good. I worried for nothing. So glad we took that step. Although now I'm saying she's my last German Shepherd (again).😉 
Congratulations!


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

So exciting! Best wishes for your journey with your new pup!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kinda tricky when your husband is not on board. Are you sure that a WL is the right line for your goals? Speaking only from my experience with and knowing Deja, therapy work would not be her call. Even though she is kind with people, being doted on by strangers is not her thing.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

sitstay said:


> So...after a lot of back and forth and looking at this breeder and that breeder and meeting litters, I have made a deposit on a male from a litter that I have anticipated for a year. I know a couple of adult dogs from this breeder and love their temperaments.
> 
> This will be my first full WL pup. I am hoping to do some rally and nose work and would like to work on therapy dog skills. I am teaching in a partial hospitalization program for ages 12-17 and the company had plans for pet therapy, but confidentiality made it impossible to bring in someone from outside. So I am hoping that my pup can fill that spot.
> 
> ...


Im bringing home a male puppy in 6 weeks as well. Hoping to do some therapeutic work with kids as well( Im a school counselor and School social worker). Feel free to PM me if you would like. I havent had a puppy in 14 years so im hoping it will all start to come back to me! My name is Sheila(minus the h)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

wolfy dog said:


> Kinda tricky when your husband is not on board. Are you sure that a WL is the right line for your goals? Speaking only from my experience with and knowing Deja, therapy work would not be her call. Even though she is kind with people, being doted on by strangers is not her thing.


My husband is never on board, so that part isn't new. I know these lines and have met several adult dogs, including a full sibling from a previous litter. I think I will get the temperament that I need from this pup. The people he will interact with will not be strangers, but rather clients that spend 5-7 weeks in our program. 

Plus, I will train for the behaviors I will want him to use. And I trust the breeder to pick the best pup for me. If not this litter than another litter. But I think it will be a male from this litter.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

giebel said:


> Im bringing home a male puppy in 6 weeks as well. Hoping to do some therapeutic work with kids as well( Im a school counselor and School social worker). Feel free to PM me if you would like. I havent had a puppy in 14 years so im hoping it will all start to come back to me! My name is Sheila(minus the h)


Hi Sheila!

I haven't had a puppy in a while, either. I am a teacher working in a partial hospitalization program with 12-17 year olds.
Sheilah


----------

